#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος στατικής επάρκειας

## leo

Πελάτης θέλει να ασφαλίσει το σπίτι του και στην Ασφαλιστική στην οποία απευθύνθηκε του ζήτησαν από Πολιτικό μηχανικό  Έλεγχο Στατικής Επάρκειας.

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι, τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται;;

Να υποθέσω έλεγχο επάρκειας υφιστάμενου και Τεχνική Έκθεση που να πιστοποιεί τις αναλύσεις απ το μοντέλο και τον κατά τόπου έλεγχο η αυτοψία; 

Αμοιβές;

----------


## Xάρης

Καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στην ασφαλιστική.

Πρόσφατα μου ζήτησαν κάτι ανάλογο σε δημόσια υπηρεσία (όχι πολεοδομία) για αλλαγή χρήσης από γραφείο σε φροντιστήριο.
Αν και συνέταξα την προβλεπόμενη από το *νόμο* τεχνική έκθεση αυτοψίας εκείνοι ήθελαν υπεύθυνη δήλωση του *Ν.1599/86* θεωρημένη για το γνήσιο της υπογραφής.

----------


## leo

Συνάδελφος μου ανάφερε, πως το ΤΕΕ έχει απαγορεύσει να εκδίδουμε "Τεχνικές Εκθέσεις Ελέγχου Στατικής Επάρκειας", μιας και μετά τον σεισμό του 99' όλες οι Ασφαλιστικές ζήταγαν Υπογραφή Πολιτικού Μηχανικού για να ασφαλίσουν τις κατοικίες, πράγμα αντισυνταγματικό.

Γνωρίζουμε αν ισχύει κάτι;

----------


## Xάρης

Η τεχνική έκθεση "στατικής επάρκειας" δεν υφίσταται. Έχει αντικατασταθεί από την τεχνική έκθεση "αυτοψίας".
Αν θέλουν οι ασφαλιστικές ας την ονομάζουν όπως θέλουν. 
Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα είτε την ονομάζουν έτσι είτε αλλιώς.
Σε τελική ανάλυση η ισχύς ενός τέτοιου χαρτιού, είτε ως έκθεση είτε ως υπεύθυνη δήλωση έχει τόση αξία όση δίνουν τα γραφόμενα σ' αυτή.

Μεγάλη προσοχή λοιπόν στα όσα γράψουμε και κυρίως στον τρόπο που θα τα γράψουμε.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι διατύπωσης του ίδιου πράγματος έτσι ώστε είτε να κατοχυρώνεται νομικά ο υπογράφων μηχανικός είτε να πέφτει σε μια παγίδα με αβέβαιο μέλλον σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά.

----------


## typical

Πως θα μπορούσε λοιπόν  να διατυπώνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα (εύρημα)  από προηγούμενο σεισμό ώστε να είμαστε καλυμμένοι ; Σίγουρα έχει να κάνει με τη σπουδαιότητα του ευρήματος . Από κει και πέρα πως θα μπορούσε να είναι η διατύπωση ώστε να κατοχυρώνεται ο υπογράφων συνάδελφος ;

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου πω τι κάνουμε στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αντίστοιχα θα πρέπει να ισχύουν σε κάθε περιοχή της χώρας όπου έγιναν μεγάλοι σεισμοί.

Σε περίπτωση που η αυτοψία αφορά κτήριο προ του μεγάλου σεισμού του 1978, το πρώτο που κάνουμε είναι να αναζητήσουμε το χαρτί ελέγχου του κτηρίου στην ΥΑΣΒΕ*. Αν έχει χαρακτηριστεί δηλαδή πράσινο, κίτρινο ή κόκκινο. Βγάζουμε φωτοτυπία το χαρτί ελέγχου και το επισυνάπτουμε στην τεχνική έκθεση αυτοψίας. Προσοχή, αν δεν βρίσκεται το κτήριο στο αρχείο, μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει από το 1978 η διεύθυνσή του, οδός ή πιο συχνά αριθμός.**

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (πράσινο) είναι όλα καλά. 
Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις (κίτρινο ή κόκκινο) και ειδικά στην τελευταία (κόκκινο) θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε (στην ΥΑΣΒΕ πάλι) την μελέτη αποκατάστασης των ζημιών καθώς (το κυριότερο) την έκθεση του υπαλλήλου της ΥΑΣΒΕ που πιστοποιούσε ότι όλες οι προτεινόμενες και εγκεκριμένες από την υπηρεσία του ενέργειες αποκατάστασης όντως πραγματοποιήθηκαν. Βγάζουμε φωτοτυπία το χαρτί ελέγχου, την μελέτη μ' όλα τα σχέδια και την τεχνική έκθεση του υπαλλήλου της ΥΑΣΒΕ και τα επισυνάπτουμε στην τεχνική έκθεση αυτοψίας.

Αν δεν έχουμε όλα τα παραπάνω ή αν έχουμε οποιονδήποτε ενδοιασμό, υπάρχει και το ΟΧΙ στη ζωή μας, ίσως να είναι καλύτερα να χάσουμε τη δουλειά παρά να μην μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε το βράδυ.

* ΥΑΣΒΕ = Υπηρεσία Αποκατάστασης Σεισμοπλήκτων Βορείου Ελλάδας
Διεύθυνση: Κωνσταντινουπόλεως 176, 542 49 Θεσσαλονίκη
Τηλ: 2310.32.85.95 (Τμήμα Προγραμματισμού & Μελετών) (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι το κατάλληλο τμήμα)
Fax: 2310.31.33.23

** Για την αντιστοίχιση διευθύνσεων του 1978 με τις σημερινές, μπορείτε να τηλεφωνήσετε στο 2310.296.896 του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης (το τηλ. ενδεχομένως να έχει αλλάξει με τη μεταφορά του Δήμου στο νέο Δημαρχείο).

----------


## bauhaus

Επαναφέρω το θέμα με δεδομένο οτι η ζήτηση για βεβαίωσεις στατικής επάρκειας είναι ολοένα και αυξανόμενη και τα ερωτηματικά πολλά. Ακούω πως κάποιοι τη δίνουν ελαφρά τη καρδία, ενδεχομένως κατόπιν μακροσκοπικού ελέγχου κι έναντι χαμηλού τιμήματος αμοιβής. Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτό είναι λάθος για ευνόητους λόγους. Από την άλλη, η πιο σωστή αντιμετώπιση, δηλαδή η έρευνα της άδειας, της στατικής μελέτης και των φορτίων βάσει κανονισμών, το "επανατρέξιμο" του μοντέλου συνολικά σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή ακόμα και οι ενόργανοι έλεγχοι στην κατασκέυή είναι εργασίες πολλών ευρώ, τις οποίες θα απέφευγε ειδικά σήμερα ο κάθε ιδιώτης. Τελικά, ποιά θα έλεγε κανείς οτι είναι τα βήματα ώστε να δοθεί μια τέτοια βεβαίωση, με τρόπο ώστε και ο ίδιος να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο καλυμμένος και να έχει κάνει σχετικά σωστά τη δουλειά του, αλλά και έχει η όλη διαδικασία ένα πιο ευέλικτο και οικονομικό χαρακτήρα;

Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα για την κλάσσική περίπτωση όπου απαιτείται, δηλαδή για άδεια φροντιστηρίου (ο οποίος σημειωτέον λογίζεται ως χώρος συνάθροισης και πάει με 300?)

----------


## Xάρης

Βεβαίωση στατικής επάρκειας δεν μπορεί να δοθεί κατά τη γνώμη μου χωρίς μελέτη και μάλιστα κατά ΚΑΝΕΠΕ (κατά προτίμηση), σε περίπτωση βέβαια που έχουμε αύξηση των φορτίων της κατασκευής ή της σπουδαιότητας ή του στατικού μοντέλου λόγω αυθαιρεσιών ή μη εφαρμογής των θεωρημένων σχεδίων της αδείας κ.λπ..

Ό,τι άλλο είναι *τεχνική έκθεση αυτοψίας* που προκύπτει από *μακροσκοπικό, οπτικό έλεγχο*.

Το κόστος αποτίμησης και επανελέγχου ανέρχεται σε χιλιάδες ευρώ για να μην αναφέρω την ταλαιπωρία για τους ενοίκους και το ότι το κτήριο θα γίνει γιαπί.

Προσοχή συνάδελφοι στο τι βεβαιώσεις δίνουμε, στις διατυπώσεις μας στις τεχνικές εκθέσεις, διότι υποθηκεύουμε το μέλλον το δικό μας και των παιδιών μας.

----------


## Kostas2002

Τι εννοείται "βεβαίωση στατικής επάρκειας";
Αυτή για τα φροντιστήρια, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι μόνο για στατικά φορτία και όχι για δυναμικά.

Αλλιώς η βεβαίωση πρέπει να είναι αποτέλεσμα μελέτης.
Πρώτα κατά ΕΑΚ και μετά, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, με ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.
Αλλά το κόστος θα εκτοξευτεί στα ύψη και δεν μου έχουν τύχει πολλοί που θέλουν να πληρώσουν...

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά αναφέρει ο Κώστας ότι η αποτίμηση μπορεί να γίνει είτε με το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ-2000 είτε με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.
Οι ενδεχόμενες ενισχύσεις, μόνο με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Θα πρέπει όμως να σημειωθεί ότι ένας στατικός φορέας που δεν επαρκεί π.χ. με τον αντισεισμικό του 1985, μπορεί να επαρκεί με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, αναλόγως της επιτελεστικότητας που θα επιλεγεί και αναλόγως του αν θα ληφθούν υπόψη και οι τοιχοποιίες ή όχι, καθώς και άλλων παραμέτρων.
Αν όμως θέλουμε αποτίμηση με ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, το κόστος ανεβαίνει.

----------


## ΞΥΠΟΛΥΤΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

σε τμήμα ισόγειου καταστηματος (ορ ιδ) με οικ άδεια κλείστηκε η ραμπα  που οδηγεί στο υπογειο με κεκλιμένη μεταλική στεγη και τοιχεία απο  σκυρόδεμα. ο κλεισμενος χωρος (μισός πανω και μισός κάτω απο τη σταθμη  εδαφους) χρησιμοποιειται ως αποθήκη. Χρειάζεται μελετη στατικής επαρκειας-ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ή όχι για  τακτοποιηση με 4178? αν ναι τότε για όλοκληρο το κτήριο (και για το  τμήμα που δεν αφορα τον πελάτη)?

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα δεν έχει δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ η Υπουργική Απόφαση για το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.
Η διαδικτυακή διαβούλευση ολοκληρώθηκε αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.
Διάβασε το σχέδιο της Υπουργικής Απόφασης, το οποίο ενδεχομένως να μην απέχει πολύ από το τελικό κείμενο, για να δεις αν απαιτείται στατική μελέτη ή όχι.

----------

